# Why? Review of Videos



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Why don't people prepare what they are going to say before putting something on YouTube? They will introduce the video with too much music on the title screen which increases the load time for viewers. They will pick some sophomoric name implying they are a group which might be the case in a single schizophrenic mind.

Then when the actual presentation starts with ahh three words then aah then self interrupting by explaining why what they are about to say is not their number one selection then explaining that with more ahh' and aah's.

Do any of them ever listen to how tedious they sound to someone really interested in the subject they say the video is about. How can their need to be on be so much more important than a good presentation. Is their mirror image of themselves that myopic? 

Write down what you want to say and read it aloud ten times.

A five second introduction image is enough.

Then repeat without reading what you wrote.

If you say, "ahh" erase and read aloud ten more times and try again.

Three tries and failures QUIT and do something else.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

PalmettoTree said:


> Why don't people prepare what they are going to say before putting something on YouTube? They will introduce the video with too much music on the title screen which increases the load time for viewers. They will pick some sophomoric name implying they are a group which might be the case in a single schizophrenic mind.
> 
> Then when the actual presentation starts with ahh three words then aah then self interrupting by explaining why what they are about to say is not their number one selection then explaining that with more ahh' and aah's.
> 
> ...


Flame rage! Cool! I just wanted to thank you for watching my video, bumping up my views & minutes watched stats so that Google ad sense pays me more cash this month! :mrgreen:

Best reason for a long intro = more $ from Google adsense. Maybe I should make it longer and throw in a few more "um" and "you know" !!!
Anyway people seem to like my rant videos best next to the Iwo Jima and the 1903 Edison Cylinder recording of "My county 'tis of thee"
Also the 1892 Winchester John Wayne Centennial issue with engraved silver nitride lever, receiver, and barrel bands is such a beautiful rifle, any words are meaningless. Just check it out. Wow!

Flame on dude!

P.S. Why a Second favorite pistol review? Because there is [still open] a GIVEAWAY CONTEST for a 9mm Berreta and all you have to do for entry is post a review of your 2nd favorite pistol. Hope I win!


----------

